
Intel Ethernet Flow Director and Memcached Performance [pdf] - luu
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/white-papers/intel-ethernet-flow-director.pdf
======
ra1n85
Added benefit of this article - one of the best explanations of RSS that I've
read.

